# have a sore throat



## Encolpius

Hello, is it common to say *tinc mal de coll* instead of tinc mal de gola in Catalan? Is the first sentence correct? 
(Just because I find it amazing coll is used for throat in Catalan as well. It is used only in German and Czech.)
Thanks.


----------



## collons

Sí, segons el dialecte és més normal "coll" que "gola". I si vas a la Catalunya Nord, et diran "tinc mal als canons".


----------



## Xavichum

Jo estaria més d'acord en dir "*mal de coll*" quan es muscular al coll i "*mal de gola*" quan es tracta dels conductes respiratoris.


----------



## ACQM

Xavichum said:


> Jo estaria més d'acord en dir "*mal de coll*" quan es muscular al coll i "*mal de gola*" quan es tracta dels conductes respiratoris.



No por aquí. "Mal de coll"="mal de gola" (sore throat), si tens un dolor muscular jo diria "tinc mal AL coll".


----------



## germanbz

Jo per la zona de Castelló i València si pense que es fa una clara distinció entre "tinc mal a la gola/em fa mal la gola" (conductes respiratoris) i "em fa mal el coll" (dolor muscular)


----------



## samarkanda

Jo diria (dialecte central) que *tinc mal de coll*, a molt estirar podria dir que *em fa mal la gola*, però mai que tinc mal de gola. De fet, és una de les coses que em va costar del castellà i de l'anglès, haver d'anar a buscar la paraula garganta o throat, que complicat! ;-)

Si el dolor és muscular, el més probable és que digui que *tinc una contractura*, o que *em fan mal les cervicals* (si és el cas), o si és molt localitzat, que *tinc un dolor al coll*.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també dic sempre "mal de coll" per "dolor de garganta" o "to have a sore throat". Les contractures o dolors musculars normalment són al clatell o l'espatlla, no?


----------



## Favara

Jo en diria de gola. Trobe que és una d'aquelles diferències dialectals.


----------

